# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Bắc >  con robot này hoạt động như thế nào vậy ạ?

## quockhanh

Các pro nào giải thích được cách thức hoạt động của nó không ạ? :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 
chú robot chơi piano tiless 2 tốc độ siêu nhanh  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## jimmyli

theo mình nghĩ thì nó sài opencv để nhân dạng hình ảnh rồi điều khiển step thôi, game này nó phân rõ rãng trắng đen rồi nên máy dễ phân tích hơn là hình nhiều màu sắc

----------

quockhanh

----------

